# Amazing VIP922 Experience



## l8er

Tuesday my VIP922, purchased last summer, locked up twice. After the second time I checked to see if the fan was running and it wasn't. The lock ups were occurring because the hard drive was overheating. And since I've been retired/unemployed for close to a year, I was very worried about what it might cost to get it fixed - money is very tight right now.

So I sent a PM to one of the Dish Internet Response Team members and got a reply just a few minutes later.

My VIP922 was in their system as leased, and as leased it was still under warranty. A replacement could be shipped out for $15 shipping. I couldn't believe it - a replacement VIP922 for $15. So the replacement process was started and the replacement shipped Wednesday and arrived Friday.

I was expecting a refurb after reading many tales of replacements in this forum, BUT - I received a brand new VIP922.

Much to my surprise, the feature of backing up and restoring receiver info to the remote actually worked. I was able to back up my timers, favorite channels and other settings from my old VIP922, and restore from the remote to the new VIP922.

Once the guide was populated with current info - my 50+ timers were all there, my Favorite Channel lists were there - and a few other settings were there, too. I was also able to transfer most of my recordings to an EHD, and those were readily accessible from the EHD with the new VIP922.

And the receiver had the current version of software/firmware - S115 - after downloading some updates during the start up process. I expected I'd have to wait for the overnight update to get everything current.

I was astonished. The last time I went through replacing a receiver it was from a VIP722 to the VIP922. Although I was able to transfer recordings via an EHD, no settings or timers could be transferred from the VIP722 to the VIP922.

The new VIP922 came with a return shipping label, so Tuesday the old VIP922 will be shipped back to Dish Network.

Much thanks goes to the DIRT members, particularly MattG, who helped with this process.

I am just in awe of the amazing job Dish Network did with this replacement, and the amazing capabilities of the VIP922 to transfer settings and timers via the remote.

Thanks DIRT and thanks Dish Network!

Oh, and one more thing. The long standing audio level problem where one satellite tuner is only about half as loud as the other satellite tuner has apparently been fixed in more recent VIP922 hardware. Both tuners now have the same audio level in the new VIP922.
*Edit*: With Volume Leveling disabled, one sat tuner is still louder than the other. 

-Gary


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Gary,

Thanks for your feedback. I'm glad to hear about your great experience with the new 922 receiver. The swap out process for our receivers has been streamed line to make it easier to download the software and activate the new receiver. Any time you have a question or concern, please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

Could one of you clarify the discrepancy ?
"_Tuesday my VIP922, purchased last summer_" - "_My VIP922 was in their system as leased, and as leased it was still under warranty_


----------



## TulsaOK

Since the issue has been resolved, I don't see the need to go into the minor details.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps the question fit in the topic "Amazing ViP922 experience" and I asked it because my 922 has been purchased and I could easily fall in same trap (as the company love to change status of owned boxes to leased silently, I've been in same position for 622 and they put me in awkward position to show evidence of purchasing, when initially I specifically asked that CSR put out a note to the account about the 622 status and he said he did).


----------



## l8er

P Smith said:


> Could one of you clarify the discrepancy ?
> "_Tuesday my VIP922, purchased last summer_" - "_My VIP922 was in their system as leased, and as leased it was still under warranty_


I bought the VIP922 last summer. As an owned unit, it was out of warranty and would have cost $75+ to get replaced. That's $75 I don't have right now. But it was in their system as a leased unit, and as such qualified for free replacement plus $15 shipping. And I was told it may be possible to get the status changed back to owned once the replacement process is complete.


----------



## P Smith

I see ... Please post feedback after the status will be (I hope) restored.


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> Perhaps the question fit in the topic "Amazing ViP922 experience" and I asked it because my 922 has been purchased and I could easily fall in same trap (as the company love to change status of owned boxes to leased silently, I've been in same position for 622 and they put me in awkward position to show evidence of purchasing, when initially I specifically asked that CSR put out a note to the account about the 622 status and he said he did).


You should be able to login to your account at Dish Network and under Equipment it should says if it's owned or leased.


----------



## P Smith

Not for boundled with AT&T.


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> Not for boundled with AT&T.


OK sorry my sister-in-law has Dish Network bundled that way too,when it came to giving out Free Starz for 1 year she got left out because she was bundled with AT&T.


----------

